# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC Dec 7-11

## rock13

Good morning!  I have posted on this forum before as it has been a wealth of information!  My wife and I will be in NYC Dec 7-11.  Does anyone have a hotel they love that is under the radar?  Or maybe a hotel that has great rates/value?  Looking to keep hotel budget in the $250-$325 range.  Or if I am really being greedy does anyone have a discount code they would be willing to share?:)  We prefer to stay south of Midtown.  We have stayed in Midtown, Times Square and Gramercy.  We would like to stay in the Chelsea area this trip but that isn't set in stone.  Thanks in advance!

Kenneth

----------


## Dennis

Look at The James in SOHO. Great neighborhood, great walkability.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

How much is a room there Dennis?  (tried to look it up, but my computer gets hung up before a price comes up......pop up issue maybe)


For something probably more affordable try the "Hampton Inn Manhattan-Times Square North" (8th Ave, between 51st and 52nd St).  Orbitz says it's $143 per night ($167 total with tax).  We stayed there a few years ago and it was great..............completely overrun with families and little kids, but who cares?  It was a great price, great location, they have a free (low end) breakfast and free coffee all day.  

They have a sister hotel (Times Sq South) between 39th and 40th.  This place looks to be cheaper than above.

There's also a Hampton Inn Soho which lists for $209 a night including taxes.

----------


## Dennis

I just searched for their dates and it's $375/night.

So he better get busy trying to score a "code".

----------


## marybeth

Those dates are some of the most expensive in NYC, so I'm thinking it will be tough to find anything for under $300.  And don't forget about the 15% room tax.  We've stayed at the Hotel Indigo in Chelsea, and there is a newer Holiday Inn in that area, too.  (We're Intercontinental people.) I think there's also a Hilton Garden nearby.  Didn't check but would bet these "budget" places are getting top dollar during those dates.

Chelsea is a great location though.  The 1, N and R subways are right there.  Lots of good restaurants, too.  Daniel Humm of EMP fame is doing the food at the NoMad.  And there is the Breslin and John Dory in the Ace Hotel, both by April Bloomfield.

----------


## JEK

In today's WaPo - "rooms from $235" in Chelsea 

““At New York’s Maritime Hotel, cruise-worthy hospitality on land - The Washington Post”

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifest...ry.html”

----------


## rock13

Thanks for the Maritime tip.  Just looked at my dates and it's $425/night.  Too much for me!

----------


## MIke R

Can't help you with hotels as I stay with family when there but people I know really like www.airbnb.com for finding apartments and such in NYC

----------


## katva

Hmmm. Well, out of curiosity I plugged your dates into Booking.com and a number of properties came up well within your budget---$1100-1200 for all 4 nights. They are reporting 28% booked for that time period, not too bad. Some of those that came up have excellent reviews too. Take a look!!!

----------


## soyabeans

check out the *Martha Washington Hotel* in Chelsea
29 east 29th street
NYC NY 10016
212689 1900
great location and it has a new Danny Meyer Restaurant in the hotel
rates are very reasonable

----------


## gjd618

Speaking of AirBNB,  I have reserved an adorable two-bedroom bungalow in Charlottesville for the weekend my son graduates from UVA this May, through Airbnb.  He told me many times that the hotels in Cville are booked almost a year ahead for graduation weekend but did I listen???  I am actually quite happy though - I will have my other son with me so this will be so much better than a hotel room.  This place is so cute and right in the middle of everything.  And I believe the hotels have hiked up their prices quite a bit for this weekend so I think I'm actually getting a bargain too!

----------


## gjd618

Sorry I just realized that's way off topic!

----------

